# Skeeter pee



## njkellett (Jul 22, 2013)

Already stabilised my skeeter per and added finings. But it still isn't clearing! Any tips greatly appreciated. Don't think our warm weather helping! Still not sure on what next step to take :-/


----------



## Tess (Jul 22, 2013)

How long has it been setting there sense you added the Sparkolloid? Some times it takes a while. In time almost all wine will clear on its own. Did you follow the recipe to the letter?


----------



## rob (Jul 22, 2013)

Sometimes Skeeter can be hard to clear, no one wants to wait 6 months for something so simple as Skeeter Pee. If you have given it 3 or so months I would add more sparkloid and it should clear up in a week or two. The warm weather you speak of is good for clearing wine!


----------



## njkellett (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks tess, It's only been a couple of weeks clearing. Am I being too impatient?? What is the ideal length of time?? New to this hobby so unsure. I've done kits but this is my first skeeter


----------

